# Sourcing Modern Timex Straps?



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi - the missus has one of these as a holiday pool watch. The strap has discoloured badly and I'd like to replace the strap if economical.

Can anyone suggest where I might source one for less than the (not very large) cost of a new version of the same watch?

Many thanks as ever!










:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Retronaut said:


> Hi - the missus has one of these as a holiday pool watch. The strap has discoloured badly and I'd like to replace the strap if economical.
> 
> Can anyone suggest where I might source one for less than the (not very large) cost of a new version of the same watch?
> 
> ...


I got one for my Expedition from ebay was the genuine Timex one

cheers

Andy


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

andyclient said:


> I got one for my Expedition from ebay was the genuine Timex one
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Thanks - tried that already but no luck 

Suspect I'd need the official parts supplier / do TIMEX service supply direct?


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Retronaut said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > I got one for my Expedition from ebay was the genuine Timex one
> ...


Err, Yes and then again NO. Timex will usually supply if you can quote the full part number, they won't work from photos or whatever, and of course, the other problem is finding out where your local Timex Service Centre that can supply is located. If you source a Ticka from the bay, it "might" be a model not readily available in your country?

Then again, as you say, a strap at twenty quid on a watch at Â£22 isn't that sensible, is it?

:weed: ldman:


----------

